# Son d'application séparé



## hichemabiche (27 Août 2018)

Bonjour,


Je suis récemment passer de Samsung a l'iPhone seulement j'avais une option sur le s9 que je trouver très utile que je ne retrouve pas sur l'iPhone X. Alors je Vien vers vous qui connaissez IOS surement mieux que moi, donc je vous explique pendant l'utilisation de snapchat (ou toute autres application) avec le bluetooth activé je faisais sortir le son de l'application seulement par les hauts parleurs et jamais par l'appareil bluetooth. Tous sa pour dire y'a-t-il une fonctionalité ou une application similaire sur le systeme IOS?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (27 Août 2018)

hichemabiche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je suis récemment passer de Samsung a l'iPhone seulement j'avais une option sur le s9 que je trouver très utile que je ne retrouve pas sur l'iPhone X. Alors je Vien vers vous qui connaissez IOS surement mieux que moi, donc je vous explique pendant l'utilisation de snapchat (ou toute autres application) avec le bluetooth activé je faisais sortir le son de l'application seulement par les hauts parleurs et jamais par l'appareil bluetooth. Tous sa pour dire y'a-t-il une fonctionalité ou une application similaire sur le systeme IOS?
> ...


Bonjour, 
Cette fonction n'existe pas.


----------



## hichemabiche (27 Août 2018)

Merci au moins je suis fixé cest vraiment dommage cest très pratique.


----------

